# New plants



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I added driftwood to my tank 4 days ago and today my new plants came in the mail. I had planned on moving the fish out before putting the plants in, but after getting my ten gallon ready and taking way too long to catch one fish, I decided against it. I didn't want to be chasing them around with the net and stressing them out (I have to work on catching them quicker) So, I dipped the plants in water with bleach. I read that most people Leave them in the water for up to 5 minutes, but the plants already didn't look so well after being in the mail for almost 5 days. So I counted to 30 and then put them in water with dechlor. Hopefully I won't have a snail infestation...Anyways, the new substrate containing nutrients for the plants should be here monday. I will probably just mix it with the old stuff because there is no way I am taking everything back out now. These are my new plants; 2 Large Java Fern, 2 Cryptocoryne Wendtii "red", 2 Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis, or Spiralis, 2 Anacharis or Anacharis narrow leaf, 1 Marimo Ball, 1medium Amazon Sword. I'm not exactly sure I like the placement yet, but I can still move them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm thinking about adding a background to my tank. I'm not sure what coloror colors would look best though. Any suggestions?


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks really good...Did you add the smaller piece in or are you going to save it ?


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I'll save it for now. I don't want to take up too much space. Also, I plan to get another betta soon so I'll probably add it to that tank


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

i used to do black backgrounds...but then i realized that lighter backgrounds make the tank stand out more. the driftwood is more visible and you can see all the lines, curves, cracks on it. some have said that lighter backgrounds "wash out" the color of the fish, but I don't think so...click here

Black looks fine though, too. Plants and fish really pop with a black background and black substrate...but I like to be different. My fiance has a textured background on two of her tanks using some painting techniques that I showed her. I'll try to get some pics...

In my honest opinion, it's all about contrast. If you have dark colored fish, you shouldn't use a dark background because they'll blend in too much and people won't be able to "see" your fish. If you have a lot of blue colored fish, a blue background probably isn't a good idea

fiance's tank
Fiance's other tank(its orange, but looks red in the pic)


----------

